# Ceramic rocks



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I think this guy posted here on APC some time ago. Not sure but either way - look at his other videos too:






--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice videos, to bad I don't know what he is saying.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Niko, can you translate any of this for us? Are the stones in the second tank artificial?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't see the video from work but I would like to share the area of building artificial rocks for our freshwater tanks. I know that in the reef community, people can build their custom shape live rock using Aragocrete. So what about the possibility of creating rock for our freshwater tanks using the same method but switching out the crushed Aragonite to a different crushed media?


----------

